# power windows



## Praxis (Feb 23, 2014)

I am restoring a 1967 GTO convertible with A/C and power everything including windows. Someone had hotwired the windows directly to the circuit breaker. I am trying to put things back to stock.
My questions:
1) Am I correct in assuming the orange/black wire from the circuit breaker supplies power for the windows to the relay?
2) Am I correct the pink wire should go from the relay to the ignition circuit to allow windows to be hot only with the ignition on?
3) The red/white wire from the relay supplies the actual power connection to each window after the ignition triggers the relay?
4) Where should the pink wire connect to in order to be switched to the ignition circuit? Somewhere on the fuse block or on the ignition switch? Or somewhere else entirely?
5) Where should the relay be on an A/C car? The assembly manual shows the relay behind the driver's kick panel but mine was mounted to the dash behind the radio speaker. The screw was incorrect but the wires appeared to have factory wrapping and connectors so maybe it should be there?
6) New topic: is the space on the top right of the fuse block (as seen from the driver's seat) supposed to be a hot terminal keyed to the ignition?
Thanks anyone!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My recommendation would be to get a wiring diagram for the car before going any further. You can trace every wire and reference the diagram to find out what's what.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here you go. I bought one of the laminated wiring diagrams for my '69 years ago and it has been an indispensable aid. With all those power options and the issues you are having you will definitely want one! 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/turn-signal-not-working-67-gto-27334/

Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated classic car wiring diagram


----------



## Praxis (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. I already have the complete wiring diagrams as well as a factory assembly manual. I think the problem is that the power windows were added or at least re-wired at some time in the past using a harness from another GM power window car. The relay that was there after I removed the dash was oddly placed using a chrome trim screw, and someone had to jury rig the harness connection because the prongs were a bit different. Also covered with electrical tape. But the "original" connection is there and fits a repro relay.
I also think the harnesses were from another car because the wires don't match the wiring diagram for 1967. On the diagrams all power leads are orange with black stripe. My intermediate harness has red with white stripe serving power.
I may just replace the harness or leave it since the windows do function. Haven't decided yet.
Thanks again!


----------

